# Concealed Hinge for Trap Door



## jb9 (Jan 13, 2017)

Hello,

I just finished framing up a (floor) hatch door to my crawlspace and would like to have the door open on a hinge rather than be a section of floor that I lift out. I have attached a couple photos showing what I did. I have a double header and double trimmer that allow the door (3/4" CDX Ply) to have full bearing on a 2x. I am hoping there is a concealed hinge that might work with this so I won't have a hinge protruding on the finish floor of my workshop. I was wondering if there are any pros here who have framed up a hatch door with a concealed hinge that allows the door to be nicely hidden.

I looked into nautical hardware but I just don't know what to search for...

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Mordekyle (May 20, 2014)

I have the same thing my treehouse.


I went with the piano hinge.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tjbnwi (Feb 24, 2009)

Soss or Sugatsune hinges.

Tom


----------



## P42003 (Jun 15, 2016)

I apologize in advance for suggesting an alternate idea, but what about having a strap like hinge actually visible and recessed flush (route a space for the strap piece) into the top of your lid and painted black, or intentional rust patina. It seems your shop is a bit rustic on the floor and I think it adds interest and intrigue having a hint of a "semi-secret trap door" even though it leads to just the crawlspace. Think of all the stories you can tell the kids, and flush mount a lock hole on the other end to "keep out the monsters", "hold the gold", etc.








Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## SuperiorHIP (Aug 15, 2010)

That is how I caught my current wife.


----------



## jb9 (Jan 13, 2017)

I like the Soss hinge idea, but how would I mount the hinge on the trap door? Would I route out the 2x framing around the ply?

I'm having trouble visualizing it.

I definitely see that I will need to frame it so that the leading edge along the opening lip will need to be canted back so that the 2x material doesn't hit the header as the door opens...

There will be a finished floor on top of the ply so I might have 5/8" to work with if I went with the recessed hinge idea but it would be ideal if I could get the hardware below the surface.


----------



## Defenestrate (Aug 13, 2015)

If you were only going to open it once in a blue moon, you could consider inset euro cabinet hinges. (They're going to be a pain to set right, but...)

On the other hand, why hinge at all? It would work fine to just drop the hatch into place.


----------



## tjbnwi (Feb 24, 2009)

jb9 said:


> I like the Soss hinge idea, but how would I mount the hinge on the trap door? Would I route out the 2x framing around the ply?
> 
> I'm having trouble visualizing it.
> 
> ...


They both make hinges that go into the edge of 3/4” material.

Tom


----------



## Krisdaan1 (Jan 2, 2021)

jb9 said:


> Hello,
> 
> I just finished framing up a (floor) hatch door to my crawlspace and would like to have the door open on a hinge rather than be a section of floor that I lift out. I have attached a couple photos showing what I did. I have a double header and double trimmer that allow the door (3/4" CDX Ply) to have full bearing on a 2x. I am hoping there is a concealed hinge that might work with this so I won't have a hinge protruding on the finish floor of my workshop. I was wondering if there are any pros here who have framed up a hatch door with a concealed hinge that allows the door to be nicely hidden.
> 
> ...


I used Cadillac hinges .I was looking for any 50s or 60s hood hinges where the hood would have to come up then out to avoid hitting the cowl or the body in front of the hinge . I think mine came from an 80s Cadillac it was pretty well stripped . Good luck. I also used 2x100lb gas shocks. My door was heavy.


----------



## Stunt Carpenter (Dec 31, 2011)

Krisdaan1 said:


> I used Cadillac hinges .I was looking for any 50s or 60s hood hinges where the hood would have to come up then out to avoid hitting the cowl or the body in front of the hinge . I think mine came from an 80s Cadillac it was pretty well stripped . Good luck. I also used 2x100lb gas shocks. My door was heavy.
> View attachment 507740


A simpler version of this would be an attic drop down ladder hinge kit. Just don’t use the springs.


----------

